# Character-Upload vom 2.Acount (Characterbeschränkung?)



## TheFallenAngel999 (23. August 2011)

Ich spiele seit einiger Zeit 2 WoW Accounts. Bisher wurden auch davon die Chars upgeloadet. Gibt es eine Characterbeschränkung? Weil bei WoW für einen Account maximal 50 Chars pro Account exitieren dürfen.. (zu viele Chars auf allen möglichen Servern wohl erstellt^^) Anfangs ging es super, weil meine Lvl 57 Paladina Fryinna angezeigt wird. Aber jetzt zeigt er keine neuen Chars an und keine Lvl Anstiege vom 2.Account. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Angel80 (23. August 2011)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit einiger Zeit 2 WoW Accounts. Bisher wurden auch davon die Chars upgeloadet. Gibt es eine Characterbeschränkung? Weil bei WoW für einen Account maximal 50 Chars pro Account exitieren dürfen.. (zu viele Chars auf allen möglichen Servern wohl erstellt^^) Anfangs ging es super, weil meine Lvl 57 Paladina Fryinna angezeigt wird. Aber jetzt zeigt er keine neuen Chars an und keine Lvl Anstiege vom 2.Account. Woran kann das liegen?



Bevor du oder andere ewig rumrätseln würde ich vorschlagen das du ein Ticket eröffnest bzw. ne Email an Blizz schreibst. Die geben dir dann sicher eine fundierte Antwort.


----------



## Derulu (23. August 2011)

Ich denke es dreht sich, sofern ich das verstanden habe (was gar nicht so leicht ist), um das BLASC-Tool hier auf buffed...oder auch nicht


----------



## Angel80 (23. August 2011)

Das Rätsel kann nur der Eröffner des Threads entschlüsseln.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (23. August 2011)

Ups. Es ging um den Character Upload von Blasc. Irgendwie dachte ich wenn ich es ins Blasc-Support Forum stelle sollte das klar sein. Meine Chars vom 2.Account werden bei meinen Mybuffed Profil nicht mehr upgeloadet. Kein Level-Anstieg, wie auch keine neuen Charactere. Es geht um Blasc. Da kann mir auch ein Ticket an Blizzard nicht helfen. DErulu hatte recht es geht um Blasc.  Bei meinen Haupaccount macht Blasc alles richtig. Interessant ist nur, es rennen ja beide Accounts am selben Battle-Net Account. Immer wenn ich WoW beende sagt mir Blasc er habe die Daten erhalten. Aber mein Todesritter vom 2.Account wird immer noch nicht angezeigt.

 Aber meine Spielzeiten funktionieren ja auch nicht... Bei WoW zeigt er diese Woche nicht gespielt an, und Empire At War, scheint er wohl nciht zu kennen, aber spiele ich kaum bis fast nie. Keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert das Blasc es richtig anzeigt, und ob ich da irgendwelche Einstellungen ändern muss.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (26. August 2011)

Ich versteh nicht warum Blasc 3 den Todesritter nicht uploadet. Letztens habe ich auf den 2.Acount meinen Zwergen Schami 2 BGS gemacht er wurde Lvl 11, und das zeigte Blasc 3 an. Es schreibt auch immer Einstellungen übertragen. Aber mein Horde Todesritter auf den 2.Acount wird einfach nicht erkannt. Kann es sein, dass Blasc3 es als 1 Account ansieht und sicht sagt ein 2.Todesritter kann auf einen Account nicht gehen und ihn deswegen nicht anzeigt. Oder gibts bei Blasc3 auch eine Characterbeschränkung fürs Profil. Oder hat das Mybuffed Profil eine Characterbeschränkung? 

 WAs mich auch wundert, ist warum findet Blasc auch meien Spielzeiten nicht. Meinen Hauptaccount updatet er ja auch jeden Tag die Charactere wenn sie Erfolge machen. Mein Lvl 85 Todesritter vom Hauptaccount hat er erkannt, auch die Erfolge die ich mit ihn machte, aber der andere nicht. Wie auch keine Spielzeiten. Komisch. Muss ich da was einstellen?


----------



## Melian (26. August 2011)

Such den Namen deines Chars mal in der Charakterdatenbank hier bei Buffed. Es ist möglich, dass er zwar hochgeladen wurde, aber nicht deinem Profil zugefügt wurde.

Ich habe auch zwei Accounts. Ich rate dir mal an, die Daten manuell hochzuladen, und im BlascProgramm zu bestätigen, dass der Account auch mit deinem Buffed-Account hochgeladen werden soll. Seit ich das gemacht habe, updatet es die betreffenden Charaktere auch immer hoch. Eigentlich geht es mit Zwei Accounts gut.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (27. August 2011)

Melian schrieb:


> Such den Namen deines Chars mal in der Charakterdatenbank hier bei Buffed. Es ist möglich, dass er zwar hochgeladen wurde, aber nicht deinem Profil zugefügt wurde.
> 
> Ich habe auch zwei Accounts. Ich rate dir mal an, die Daten manuell hochzuladen, und im BlascProgramm zu bestätigen, dass der Account auch mit deinem Buffed-Account hochgeladen werden soll. Seit ich das gemacht habe, updatet es die betreffenden Charaktere auch immer hoch. Eigentlich geht es mit Zwei Accounts gut.




Jo nach der Bestätigung ging es Anfangs zwar noch nciht, aber seit gestern hat er auch die Daten der Chars, des 2.Accounts hochgeladen. Und Spielzeit scheint auch jetzt zu funktionieren, danke.


----------

